# The Next Reformation



## CubsIn07 (Aug 12, 2007)

Has anyone read the book "The Next Reformation" by Carl Raschke? I am looking for some decent reviews of it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 12, 2007)

This is NOT an endorsement of Wilson's theology; however, his reviews of such postmodern books are quite good.



See here

here

here

just type in Rachske at his site and you can find the rest.


----------



## CubsIn07 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks. That was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Anthony Carr (Nov 12, 2007)

hi Jeremy,

i see you were looking for a review of "The Next Reformation" by Carl Raschke. i have just read the book and i am interacting with it for a research paper. did you find any other reviews for it other than Doug Wilson? i found his helpful, although i am keen to find something that is not a blog post.

thanks, 

Ant


----------

